# what do i need for rear end



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

iam new to the gto. changing form the wbody platform.just about ready to cash out my 401 k to fund this project.(iam 30) iam wanting to build the car first to handle the 800 + hp i want.then add the power.power coming from a forged 402 with procharged f1-d kit. custom cam, ported heads,ect.(15k)

i ve picked out brembo 6 piston kit i want (3500)
found the suspension kit i want from pedders (5200)
i will add the level 4 magnum tr-6060 conversion kit (4500)from tick 

after that iam lost on the rear end do i need just axels and diff. ive seen a 8.8 conversion kit. i looked at the moser 9 inch but i wouldnt be able to run the pedders suspension. any help would be aprreciated.i want it to last not break every weekend. it will only see the track a few times. it mostly will be a weekend beast. just gotta get the wify sign the cash out papers now ill be set .:cheers lol


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

g force drive shaft and axles/splines, will do it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would tube the rear so you can fit some good wheels and tires under there.

I'd also save the money on the brembo kit and just get some good rotors/pads in stock size. If your an 04, I'd upgrade to the 05/06 brakes since they are bigger stock and you can find lines, calipers, and brackets for about $350.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I realize it's your money but man cashing out a 401 for a car? You'll be giving 40% or more to the government.


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

the max rate they take out is 25 precent(i called) which my employers puts in 25 cents to my dollar. so my employer is paying the taxes for me. sounds good lol . but iam 29 and it only took me 6 years to get what i got.plus i want to enjoy myself now not later . my supercharged v6 is fun and makes the v8 boys take notice. but its time for a upgrade . as far as the mini tub is it hard to install ???? oh and thanks for the suguestions


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*taxes*



svede1212 said:


> I realize it's your money but man cashing out a 401 for a car? You'll be giving 40% or more to the government.


whats a few more dollars to them. think about it. everything you buy money goes to the gov.so why not have a smile on my face ear to ear with my foot to the floor knowing it was worth it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Personal loan @ 6% is way better then 25%. I wouldn't ever cash out a 401k for a car unless I was ready to retire.

This also isn't the platform I would use to build an 800hp car. I'd look into a C5 or C6 vette, or an LS1 Camar/TA.


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*no payment*

no payments is even better than the 6 precent. ill prob use the whole 40k that i have. so 25 percent now and have it paid off or a 40 k loan at 6 precent for 4 to 5 years. take your pic.i prefer to pay it offf and be done


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get back to me in 30 years with that decision. It's 25% PLUS income tax >15% so you're looking at *well over >40%* with that and state taxes.


----------



## tim_haha2000 (Sep 27, 2011)

*thanks*

well thanks to the two people who actually answred my question.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out Nebo's build on LS1GTO. He got the GeForce works. New Diff, Half Shafts (with larger spindles), Modified Control Arms, & Toe Links. They also installed some BMR subframe connectors, and his car was already tubbed. The only thing is he has coil overs, as I think the stock spring locations would limit your tubbing options.


----------



## mebuildit (Jul 29, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread but if you do go with a solid rear, are you interested in selling your stock rear center?


----------

